# Looking for information on PM-45m



## lp08ss (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello everyone I'm looking for any information I can on the PM45M I have the chance to purchase one but I can't seem to find any info on it other than it's cnc version I'm going to imagine it's dimensions weight and work envelope are probably fairly similar but what else can you guys tell me about it, generally is it a good machine (This will be my first personal machine tool) were there any common problems with them or shortcomings from the factory what was their retail price (probably most important since I'll be looking to negotiate price) what years were these manufactured etc. Anything and everything will be very helpful and greatly appreciated! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## richl (Jul 9, 2017)

Welcome aboard l.p..
As for the pm45m, or the pm935, there really is a lot of info on these forums on either of these machines, in the cbc section there is plenty of info on dig machines and factory done ones.

Based on what I have read here it's a solid machine. Good luck with it!

Rich


----------



## lp08ss (Jul 10, 2017)

richl said:


> Welcome aboard l.p..
> As for the pm45m, or the pm935, there really is a lot of info on these forums on either of these machines, in the cbc section there is plenty of info on dig machines and factory done ones.
> 
> Based on what I have read here it's a solid machine. Good luck with it!
> ...


Thanks rich, so basically the 45 and the 935 are the same machine then?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## navav2002 (Jul 10, 2017)

The pm935 and pm45 are different mills...The 935 is a knee mill and the 45 is a bench type/dovetail mill.

I have a pm932...It's a fantastic milling machine in my opinion. I am not a pro by any means but my 932 handles anything I've thrown at it..I am very happy with the mill...


----------



## richl (Jul 10, 2017)

Sorry, I thought I was typing pm932.


----------



## lp08ss (Jul 10, 2017)

So I guess my first question is, is where did this 9 come into play? Is it just to show it's an updated version? Because the one I am looking at is just the 45m and it does look quite a bit older than the ones on their website. It's got the older black circular handles instead of the Bridgeport style handles 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## lp08ss (Jul 10, 2017)

Here's the only picture of it I have I'm yet to go look at it in person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## darkzero (Jul 10, 2017)

The PM45M is the predecessor to the PM932M. The PM932 just has added features. Since they are basically the same base machine I guess Matt decided to discontinue the PM45. The PM45 did not have a power head (Z) or quill DRO although the last of PM45s before being discontinued did have the quill DRO. The PM45 also had a coolant system.

These are both RF45 (Rong Fu) style mill/drills hence the name PM45. The name PM932 came about cause that's the size of the table, 9"x32". PM935 & PM945 are completely different machines which are BP style knee mills.

I have a PM45M-PDF.

Old page for the PM45M although not as detailed as it used to be as the other page got replaced by the PM932.


----------



## navav2002 (Jul 10, 2017)

My bad....I accidently typed "945" instead of "45"...Sorry for the confusion...


----------



## lp08ss (Jul 11, 2017)

@darkzero thanks for the link I'm about quarter way through the thread lots of cool tips in there so far! By any chance do you Remember what you paid for the machine and how long you be had it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## darkzero (Jul 12, 2017)

lp08ss said:


> @darkzero thanks for the link I'm about quarter way through the thread lots of cool tips in there so far! By any chance do you Remember what you paid for the machine and how long you be had it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk



Thanks, old thread but I'm glad to hear it still may be of help to some. It could apply to PM932 users as well.

I purchased my PM45M-PDF in late 2012. Off the top of my head I don't remember how much I paid for it but I should still have the invoice somewhere.

The model you posted is not the same as mine. The model in your pic is the variable speed version with tapping feature. You'll notice the LCD display for the spindle RPM & the head only has one gear selector that is for high & low, spindle speeds 80-3000 RPM, 220V only (non variable speed could be wired for 110V). It also has the power downfeed quill. This model would be the PM-45M-PDFVS. That was pretty much the top of the line for the PM45 during that time, aside from the CNC version & optional cast iron base that were available later on.

The variable speed option was an additional $995. Easson 8A DRO installed was $749. So for the PM45M with power downfeed, variable speed, & DRO was $4143 with out freight back in 2012.


----------



## lp08ss (Jul 13, 2017)

Good info never gets old  and thanks for the rough figures that's exactly what I'm looking for this machine is part of an estate sale that my buddy is organizing for an older woman so obviously I can come in at really any price I want since neither one of them really have an clue on the value of machine tools accessories and tooling, but I'd still like to give a fair price! I'm impressed at you knowledge of these machines from just a single frontal photo. From what I compared to the pics on the PM website I was thinking it was more in the 2200 range. But again thank you for all the great info! HUGE HELP!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------

